# Johnathon Dwyer tests positive for amphetamines



## Arrow3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Man....Ive always liked Dwyer even though im a die hard dawg....I sure hope this is just a "false positive" caused by the perscription drugs..

FOXSports.com has learned the two biggest names for 2010: Georgia Tech running back Jonathan Dwyer and Southern California tight end Anthony McCoy. 

Dwyer tested positive in February for amphetamines, but this appears unlikely to hurt his standing as a late first-round/early second-round selection in this week’s draft. A source said the positive test was triggered by a prescription medication that Dwyer has NFL clearance to use for a pre-existing condition. 

“The NFL knew this going into the Combine,” the source said. “Every NFL team is aware of the medication he takes and the confirmation from all the [NFL] doctors involved. Some NFL players take the same medication.” 

An early-entry junior with a pounding running style, the 5-foot-11, 229-pound Dwyer rushed for 1,385 yards in both the 2008 and 2009 seasons. 

McCoy, who is projected as a second-day pick, tested positive for marijuana 

A source told FOXSports.com that McCoy’s representatives (Priority Sports and Entertainment) revealed the positive test to NFL franchises several weeks ago to give teams time to perform due diligence as part of the scouting process. Such honesty paid dividends in 2005 for Priority client Luis Castillo, who admitted to failing a steroid test at the Combine well before the official results were given to NFL clubs. The defensive end was still selected in the first round by San Diego and hasn’t failed a drug test since. 

As a senior, McCoy caught 22 passes for 457 yards and one touchdown while struggling with an ankle injury for the second half of the 2009 season. Besides his receiving prowess, the 6-foot-5, 259-pound McCoy is regarded as one of top blocking tight ends in this draft class. 

As first reported by FOXSports,.com, Minnesota wide receiver Percy Harvin failed a drug test for marijuana at the 2009 Combine. He was still drafted in the first round and was voted the NFL's Offensive Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a prescription drug that the NFL knew he was taking.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dwyer*

Non issue, no story.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 19, 2010)

Stupid story.  Who cares.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 19, 2010)

move along.....BUT... if it was a Dawg..you just know this would have been a BIG story.  just sayin.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> move along.....BUT... if it was a Dawg..you just know this would have been a BIG story.  just sayin.



Yes, it would but the dawgs always end up in jail over theirs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 19, 2010)

hope its a mixup for JD's sake.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 19, 2010)

It was.  It's a prescription drug that he has been taking since he was young and has been cleared by the NFL to take.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard he was dealing scripts......I don't know, but I heard it from my sister's boyfriend's cousin's college roommate at Georgia St.

I heard he was dancing nekkid with hookers during Freaknik too....I don't know.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 19, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I heard he was dealing scripts......I don't know, but I heard it from my sister's boyfriend's cousin's college roommate at Georgia St.
> 
> I heard he was dancing nekkid with hookers during Freaknik too....I don't know.



Knowing some of the folks on this forum, I have my guesses who were dancing at Freaknik!  I don't want to name any names (SGD, Bitter, and Black)!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm glad there's nothing to this.  I like Dwyer and and was pretty dissapointed when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Stupid story.  Who cares.



Dude who peed in your cheerios lately?  You went from being one of the cooler people on this forum to getting into liljoey territory.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Knowing some of the folks on this forum, I have my guesses who were dancing at Freaknik!  I don't want to name any names (SGD, Bitter, and Black)!



Unless you've got pictures it's all conjecture.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Unless you've got pictures it's all conjecture.



pictures and source are being verfied.  But if they are true, you boys should be ashamed!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 19, 2010)

not a big deal, was just taking adderal for a.d.d.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 19, 2010)

Good........ I didn't like him in that God awful yellow and gold, but he is a great talent and seems to be a good guy. Now let's see if'n he can pour some of that diesel on them NFL boys.........


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 19, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> not a big deal, was just taking adderal for a.d.d.



It is if you snort it and give it away.  I hate rumors.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey arrow, why don't you delete this misleading thread, or at least change the title.  Its bull.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 19, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> pictures and source are being verfied.  But if they are true, you boys should be ashamed!



there are no pictures..... but I can officially now NEVER run for president. 

pending video release!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Stupid story.  Who cares.





South GA Dawg said:


> Dude who peed in your cheerios lately?.



Saban !


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Saban !



Haven't you heard?  They're gonna win the west.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hey arrow, why don't you delete this misleading thread, or at least change the title.  Its bull.



Wow.....someone's touchy........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow.....someone's touchy........



the fact that the story was posted by FoxSports in the first place is bull.  Its sensationalism and if it were about one of the players on your team, especially one whose record is spotless, you'd be upset about it, as well.  

Then again, you're used to having negative headlines about the players on your team...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 20, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the fact that the story was posted by FoxSports in the first place is bull.  Its sensationalism and if it were about one of the players on your team, especially one whose record is spotless, you'd be upset about it, as well.



Life isn't fair......... put your big boy britches on and move along.......


----------



## tcward (Apr 20, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just a prescription drug that the NFL knew he was taking.



Sounds like Jeremy Mayfield of Nascar fame!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude who peed in your cheerios lately?  You went from being one of the cooler people on this forum to getting into liljoey territory.




Just a non-issue written by writers who are out of material

Nothing different with my.  Im not the one where every single post I am in turns into a peeing contest.    

You act like a spoiled little brat most of the time.  I have not changed one bit..


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Just a non-issue written by writers who are out of material
> 
> Nothing different with my.  Im not the one where every single post I am in turns into a pi$$ing contest.
> 
> You act like a spoiled little brat most of the time.  I have not changed one bit..



  You act like a woman going through the change of life.  Pull your skirt up granny.  Go gum some beats.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 21, 2010)

I see all you gentlemen are getting along as usual.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Just a non-issue written by writers who are out of material
> 
> Nothing different with my.  Im not the one where every single post I am in turns into a peeing contest.
> 
> You act like a spoiled little brat most of the time.  I have not changed one bit..



A non issue...you should be used to these kind of articles being an Barner...until this year's recruiting class Auburn has been a non-issue on the fooball field for quite some time.  Aren't the Dawgs at 4 in a row?  You "fearing the thumb" yet?


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Buzz said:


> I see all you gentlemen are getting along as usual.



Nice of ya to drop in Buzz... Where have you been?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You act like a woman going through the change of life.  Pull your skirt up granny.  Go gum some beats.



Personal insults allowed now I guess??  Yall leg humpers find something else to talk about.  You know this isn't a story, I know this isn't a story, and the author knows its not a story...  He got you to click on his headline thus exposing you to a few ads some company paid for, good job sucka..


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Personal insults allowed now I guess??  Yall leg humpers find something else to talk about.  You know this isn't a story, I know this isn't a story, and the author knows its not a story...  He got you to click on his headline thus exposing you to a few ads some company paid for, good job sucka..



You should know what you're talking about before you post.  It would save you some embarrassment.

He insulted me so I returned the favor.  Post #26.  I've alwyas found him to be pretty cool but lately he seems to have his nose out of joint.  If getting asked about it required an insult, I guess I'm living in another time but whatever.

If you care to look back, my first post in this thread was me saying that I'm glad there was nothing to this as I have always liked Dwyer even though I'm a Dawg. Check out post #11. 

So, you were saying?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Personal insults allowed now I guess??  Yall leg humpers find something else to talk about.  You know this isn't a story, I know this isn't a story, and the author knows its not a story...  He got you to click on his headline thus exposing you to a few ads some company paid for, good job sucka..



Hey look!!!  A fan of another "non-issue" football team!  If it was a UGA player you'd be glued to it the mole on my butt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Hey look!!!  A fan of another "non-issue" football team!  If it was a UGA player you'd be glued to it the mole on my butt.



Yep.  Bullseye.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Hey look!!!  A fan of another "non-issue" football team!  If it was a UGA player you'd be glued to it the mole on my butt.



"non issue" football team that was ranked ahead of UGA, won it's conference, and went to a BCS bowl.  I know I know you beat us head to head...either way, we are not a non issue football team.  Something could be said about this years UGA mens basketball, football, and baseball teams being non issue though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  Bullseye.



Giving you guys crap about your players getting arrested is getting old.  Same old story once a month it seems.  Who cares, on the football side though, you guys are not so deep at the QB position after this last incident.  I would worry about that more than college kids making bad decisions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> He insulted me so I returned the favor.




But but..mommy..he started it..


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> But but..mommy..he started it..



Oh ok.  It's MY fault that you look stupid for not knowing what you were talking about.

You're not a mod so it's not your place to tell me anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Giving you guys crap about your players getting arrested is getting old.  Same old story once a month it seems.  Who cares, on the football side though, you guys are not so deep at the QB position after this last incident.  I would worry about that more than college kids making bad decisions.



We beat you girls without a qb.  Who says we need depth?  

This too easy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> "non issue" football team that was ranked ahead of UGA, won it's conference, and went to a BCS bowl.  I know I know you beat us head to head...either way, we are not a non issue football team.  Something could be said about this years UGA mens basketball, football, and baseball teams being non issue though.



Until you beat us with any regularity, ie stringing two consecutive victories together, you are indeed a non issue.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh ok.  It's MY fault that you look stupid for not knowing what you were talking about.
> 
> You're not a mod so it's not your place to tell me anything.



LoL...that dude's "insult post" was just telling the truth, both about the thread and your typical posts.  I'm not telling you anything, I'm just trying to understand if we have new rules around here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Until you beat us with any regularity, ie stringing two consecutive victories together, you are indeed a non issue.



http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1037628

Maybe not starting in the top 25 will help yall since starting out #1 didn't fare so well (losing to a non issue football team in November).


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...that dude's "insult post" was just telling the truth, both about the thread and your typical posts.  I'm not telling you anything, I'm just trying to understand if we have new rules around here.



Not so far as I know.  You are certainly entitled to your opinion about my posts.  It really doesn't matter.  

I tend to think that there are a lot of people here who really, really dislike UGA and that's fine.  I happen to be a big UGA fan so that's two strikes against me.  I'm also an outspoken UGA fan who throws the crap flung at me and my team right back in the direction that it came from.  Sometimes I'm pointed when doing so.  People like yourself, and maybe spotty, think that's not fair.  They want to run their mouths and have the UGA fans lay down and take it.  I'm just as big of a smart mouth as any of you and you don't like having it turned around on you.  So who here is the spoiled brat?  You are.

In any case, it's just internet football talk.  I imagaine yall are actually ok.  I always get a kick out of the way those from this forum who swore I was an absolute Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----,  act surprised when they meet me and find out that most of this is for the sake of passing time and enjoying a good sports argument.

As Doc once told a new member, "Welcome to the sports forum where nobody's words are meant in good fun except your own."  That just about sums up the mentality here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1037628
> 
> Maybe not starting in the top 25 will help yall since starting out #1 didn't fare so well (losing to a non issue football team in November).



What's this got to do with the fact yall are our little brothers and we own you?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> As Doc once told a new member, "Welcome to the sports forum where nobody's words are meant in good fun except your own."  That just about sums up the mentality here.



Very wise man.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude who peed in your cheerios lately?  You went from being one of the cooler people on this forum to getting into liljoey territory.



I think you cast the first stone as always.  I never addressed you in this post as I wont in any post.  You are just a waste of breath.  I never said one thing to or about you.

Just continue your usual stuff.  Everyone knows it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I think you cast the first stone as always.  I never addressed you in this post as I wont in any post.  You are just a waste of breath.  I never said one thing to or about you.
> 
> Just continue your usual stuff.  Everyone knows it.



Fair enough.  I don't wish any ill on you.  But I fail to see how that was casting the first stone and I think you only proved my point.

The ones who seem to really have problem with me are guys like proside, comeaux, and liljoey.  Notice a common thread there?  You're in good company.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1037628
> 
> Maybe not starting in the top 25 will help yall since starting out #1 didn't fare so well (losing to a non issue football team in November).




Congrats on making it to the big boy list!!!!  When was the last time Tech held the number 1 spot by themselves pre or post season?



Nitram4891 said:


> "non issue" football team that was ranked ahead of UGA, won it's conference, and went to a BCS bowl.  I know I know you beat us head to head...either way, we are not a non issue football team.  Something could be said about this years UGA mens basketball, football, and baseball teams being non issue though.



Won the ACC?  Bought time!  BCS bowl game?  Been there, done that. We won ours though.  Typical bug - but, but, but our basketball team is better.  Boo hoo.  UGA had a down year and still waxed Tech - IN BASKETBALL!!!!!!  Yep, your boys are still a non-issue.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not so far as I know.  You are certainly entitled to your opinion about my posts.  It really doesn't matter.
> 
> I tend to think that there are a lot of people here who really, really dislike UGA and that's fine.  I happen to be a big UGA fan so that's two strikes against me.  I'm also an outspoken UGA fan who throws the crap flung at me and my team right back in the direction that it came from.  Sometimes I'm pointed when doing so.  People like yourself, and maybe spotty, think that's not fair.  They want to run their mouths and have the UGA fans lay down and take it.  I'm just as big of a smart mouth as any of you and you don't like having it turned around on you.  So who here is the spoiled brat?  You are.
> 
> ...



I know you are just stirring the pot just like I am...  Gota get your pot stirring in when you can lol

Doc is quite the GON wise man, perhaps we should make him a mod so that we got some balance between him and Unicoi dawg.    Doc maybe you can make your signature JACKETS RULE THE REST DROOL, I think thats step one to becoming a sports forum mod.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Congrats on making it to the big boy list!!!!  When was the last time Tech held the number 1 spot by themselves pre or post season?



1990, post season, when did yall do that last?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Congrats on making it to the big boy list!!!!  When was the last time Tech held the number 1 spot by themselves pre or post season?




I think it was when they won the national championship...


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I think it was when they won the national championship...



Shared it in 1990 sporty.  R-e-a-d   c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y.  When were they there all by themselves?(hint - you weren't alive)


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Shared it in 1990 sporty.  R-e-a-d   c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y.  When were they there all by themselves?(hint - you weren't alive)



only UGA fans would continuously gloat about how good people *THOUGHT* they were going to be...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know you are just stirring the pot just like I am...  Gota get your pot stirring in when you can lol
> 
> Doc is quite the GON wise man, perhaps we should make him a mod so that we got some balance between him and Unicoi dawg.    Doc maybe you can make your signature JACKETS RULE THE REST DROOL, I think thats step one to becoming a sports forum mod.



I wouldn't have a problem with Doc being a mod but I doubt that he wants to fool with it.  As far as Unicoi is concerned, he gets in here and mixes it up without acting like he's a patrician among plebians so far as I can tell.

As far as pot stirring, that's all most of it is.  Football is my favorite sport and it's April man.  Pretty soon we'll have nothing at all to talk about until August.  At least I hope not.  That will mean my guys are staying out of trouble.

Trust me when I say there are no hard feelings here.  Spotty can insult me and act like I'm some horrible person if he wants but he's the only one getting steamed up because I'm sure not.  I think his little image of what horrible person I am would dissappear if he met me.

Oh well, I gotta image to keep up around here.  Don't want Doc giving me anymore nick names.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> 1990, post season, when did yall do that last?



Pay attention to the fine print.  He said by themselves.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Shared it in 1990 sporty.  R-e-a-d   c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y.  When were they there all by themselves?(hint - you weren't alive)



I could be wrong,....but GT was the AP NC,...and Neb the UPI NC...or visa-versa,...so they would have had sole possession of one of the polls...either way,...GT has a NC since your little pups..._sporty_...and I know that hurts


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I could be wrong,....but GT was the AP NC,...and Neb the UPI NC...or visa-versa,...so they would have had sole possession of one of the polls...either way,...GT has a NC since your little pups...



It was Colorado.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It was Colorado.



I stand corrected


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> only UGA fans would continuously gloat about how good people *THOUGHT* they were going to be...



Use the preseason or postseason polls, whichever you prefer.  UGA has been in them somewhere more than Tech.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Use the preseason or postseason polls, whichever you prefer.  UGA has been in them somewhere more than Tech.



Who has more NC?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It was Colorado.



and GT won the Coaches Poll (aka UPI) and the moronic AP gave the title to Colorado, who had a loss and needed 5 downs to keep from getting another.

either way, Colorado doesn't have this:


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and GT won the Coaches Poll (aka UPI) and the moronic AP gave the title to Colorado, who had a loss and needed 5 downs to keep from getting another.
> 
> either way, Colorado doesn't have this:



I remember.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

Was that the year when CU's Qb died of cancer(previous year) married, or  knocked up the coaches daughter?...i.e. was CU the "sentimental" favorite that year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Was that the year when CU's Qb died of cancer(previous year) married, or  knocked up the coaches daughter?...i.e. was CU the "sentimental" favorite that year?



Oh God, that was a long time ago.  I know what you're talking about but i can't remember the guy's name or what year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with Doc being a mod but I doubt that he wants to fool with it.  As far as Unicoi is concerned, he gets in here and mixes it up without acting like he's a patrician among plebians so far as I can tell.
> 
> As far as pot stirring, that's all most of it is.  Football is my favorite sport and it's April man.  Pretty soon we'll have nothing at all to talk about until August.  At least I hope not.  That will mean my guys are staying out of trouble.
> 
> ...



do Mods get paid?

nah, still dont want any part of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> do Mods get paid?
> 
> nah, still dont want any part of it.



I don't blame you.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh God, that was a long time ago.  I know what you're talking about but i can't remember the guy's name or what year.



Kid's name was Sal something or other


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Kid's name was Sal something or other



Yeah that sounds right.  I had forgotten all about it until they did a piece about it on Game Day this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

sal aunese


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Who has more NC?



UGA has more unanimous titles.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and GT won the Coaches Poll (aka UPI) and the moronic AP gave the title to Colorado, who had a loss and needed 5 downs to keep from getting another.
> 
> either way, Colorado doesn't have this:



I know, theirs says AP Champions.



RipperIII said:


> Kid's name was Sal something or other



Sal Aunese, died of stomach cancer.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> UGA has more unanimous titles.



no they don't.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no they don't.




Unamimous football titles by major polls?  Yes they do.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Unamimous football titles by major polls?  Yes they do.



I suppose there's a way to pick and choose your numbers to say you're right.  So congratulations.  Fact of the matter is GT has 4 recognized NC's and UGA has two.  You and everybody else knows its true.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I suppose there's a way to pick and choose your numbers to say you're right.  So congratulations.  Fact of the matter is GT has 4 recognized NC's and UGA has two.  You and everybody else knows its true.



Tech "claims" 4, UGA "claims" 5.  Which number is more bigger?  Since 1934 Tech has a claim to one in 1990 and UGA can lay claim to 3 - 1942, 46, 80 per the NCAA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Tech "claims" 4, UGA "claims" 5.  Which number is more bigger?  Since 1934 Tech has a claim to one in 1990 and UGA can lay claim to 3 - 1942, 46, 80 per the NCAA.



since so-and-so year... blah blah blah.

all UGA can substantiate is that they have more drunk punters than Tech.

Kickers...  they should be outlawed in football anyways... a bunch of ex-soccer players who finally realized they were playing a girls' sport...


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> since so-and-so year... blah blah blah.
> 
> all UGA can substantiate is that they have more drunk punters than Tech.
> 
> Kickers...  they should be outlawed in football anyways... a bunch of ex-soccer players who finally realized they were playing a girls' sport...





BTW.. Mods are unpaid and mostly under appreciated


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Tech "claims" 4, UGA "claims" 5.  Which number is more bigger?  Since 1934 Tech has a claim to one in 1990 and UGA can lay claim to 3 - 1942, 46, 80 per the NCAA.



UGA Grad?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> UGA Grad?



I was being sarcastic.  But to answer your question, yes.  I have a 2 degrees from there.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I was being sarcastic.  But to answer your question, yes.  I have a 2 degrees from there.



That's weird,...I just got an e-mail on my blackberry stating that you had your undergrad from UVa, and MBA from Ol miss

I was gonna give you kudos for wising up and finishing with the most beautiful Co-eds in all of College


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> That's weird,...I just got an e-mail on my blackberry stating that you had your undergrad from UVa, and MBA from Ol miss
> 
> I was gonna give you kudos for wising up and finishing with the most beautiful Co-eds in all of College



That is correct, I editted the post to answer your question more directly.  I have 2 degrees from UGA as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

How many UGA players in that first round last night???


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many UGA players in that first round last night???



You can't count?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> You can't count?



If there was something to count...


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 23, 2010)

Just another day in the sports forum.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Just another day in the sports forum.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If there was something to count...




What's so funny about it is that Tech fans are getting to experience what UGA fans see on a regular basis....Good bowl games(we win ours though), a couple guys getting drafted high, etc.  Feels good doesn't it?  Too bad this is the first(and probably last) for yall.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> What's so funny about it is that Tech fans are getting to experience what UGA fans see on a regular basis....Good bowl games(we win ours though), a couple guys getting drafted high, etc.  Feels good doesn't it?  Too bad this is the first(and probably last) for yall.



LoL...the first time we have gone to a good bowl game and people get drafted in the first round?  www.google.com

With those 4 degrees you would have thought to be smarter...  let me guess

UGA - B S in Turf management
UGA - Minor in sod growing and planting techniques
Ole Miss - MBA in Turf painting and Turf graphics
UVA - Turf law degree?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...the first time we have gone to a good bowl game and people get drafted in the first round?  www.google.com
> 
> With those 4 degrees you would have thought to be smarter...  let me guess
> 
> ...




You really don't want to compare bowl records do you?  What's Tech's BCS record?  Conference championship record?  First round draft picks?  It's Friday man, don't ruin your weekend by comparing UGA and Tech with this criteria.


As for degrees:

BBA from UVa
MBA from Ol' Miss
Phd in Finance from UGA
BSA in Ag and Applied Econ.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> You really don't want to compare bowl records do you?  What's Tech's BCS record?  Conference championship record?  First round draft picks?  It's Friday man, don't ruin your weekend by comparing UGA and Tech with this criteria.
> 
> 
> As for degrees:
> ...



Ruin my weekend, I dont think thats possible.  I got a case a beer for tonight, a beer festival down the street tomorrow, and a bottle of Evan Williams for Sunday as well as a couple new phone numbers.  Ahhh...to be 25 and recently relationship free...   Nice degrees btw.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I was being sarcastic.  But to answer your question, yes.  I have a 2 degrees from there.



2 degrees of separation, maybe... as in, you know a guy who knows a guy that went to UGA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ahhh...to be 25 and recently relationship free...





did not know this... she told you it was Roxy or her and you said, "I'm gonna miss her."


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> did not know this... she told you it was Roxy or her and you said, "I'm gonna miss her."


----------



## ReDawg333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ruin my weekend, I dont think thats possible.  I got a case a beer for tonight, a beer festival down the street tomorrow, and a bottle of Evan Williams for Sunday as well as a couple new phone numbers.  Ahhh...to be 25 and recently relationship free...   Nice degrees btw.



You must be the Tech grad that wanted to learn how to kiss....sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> You must be the Tech grad that wanted to learn how to kiss....sorry things didn't work out.



I know man..then when I did kiss her our braces locked up and I tried to round second but got blocked by her pocket protector.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I know man..then when I did kiss her our braces locked up and I tried to round second but got blocked by her pocket protector.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ruin my weekend, I dont think thats possible.  I got a case a beer for tonight, a beer festival down the street tomorrow, and a bottle of Evan Williams for Sunday as well as a couple new phone numbers.  Ahhh...to be 25 and recently relationship free...   Nice degrees btw.



I hear ya son.  I've two ribeyes marinating and a bunch of Coors Light in the fridge.  Gonna go after some bass tomorrow.  I'm 32 and engaged but that doesn't lessen the fun factor one bit.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The ones who seem to really have problem with me are guys like proside, comeaux, and liljoey.  Notice a common thread there?  You're in good company.



*Hey,
What about DeWalt?
I'm feelin a little left out here...*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Hey,
> What about DeWalt?
> I'm feelin a little left out here...*



Good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Hey,
> What about DeWalt?
> I'm feelin a little left out here...*



honest question... why does your text have to be larger than everybody else's?


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> honest question... why does your text have to be larger than everybody else's?




*More pertinent...?

More important...?

Nah...

Just a small screen on my laptop and easier for me to proofread.

Is it a problem?*


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *More pertinent...?
> 
> More important...?
> 
> ...



Fairly annoying.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *More pertinent...?
> 
> More important...?
> 
> ...



Maybe you should change the resolution on your laptop... just a thought


----------

